# One in the bag



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Last night I scored my first deer of the year. It was a nice doe at just over 30 yards. I've been seeing a lot of bucks and a few very exceptional ones too. I took the doe because I'm using a string tracker and have never shot at an animal with it and didn't want to have the first time be on a once in a lifetime buck just to find out that the string throws my arrow off.
I have practiced with the string tracker at 20 yards and the accuracy was pin point. I figured that at 30 yards my speed would be falling off so I aimed just slightly high. The arrow hit exactly where I aimed. The doe ran off and the string fed out like a big catfish that just took the bait. In about 15 seconds the string stopped. I knew the shot was in the lungs and she was probably down, but my wife likes to help me track so I went home to get her and some night tracking equipment. The equipment in my tracking arsenal is a good flashlight, a Game Tracker, GPS and NVG's, as well as the string tracker.
We followed the string for about 150 yards into a thick wooded area of the swamp and found the arrow at the end. The Game Tracker showed heat in several directions so I don't know how effective it was. I guess I need more practice with it. Finally we found her about 20 yards from the arrow with the NVG's.
I am using 100 grn NAP Spitfires. The broadhead went through both sides of the ribs but did not exit the far side. I figured the String Tracker bled off enough energy to keep the arrow from passing completely through. Because there was no exit wound there was almost zero blood trail. Had I not been using the String Tracker it is probable that the arrow would have passed through and there would have been a good blood trail since the liver and both lungs were destroyed.
Hopefully, when that big buck walks by the String Tracker will perform just as well.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Starky said:


> The equipment in my tracking arsenal is a good flashlight, a Game Tracker, GPS and NVG's, as well as the string tracker.
> We followed the string for about 150 yards into a thick wooded area of the swamp and found the arrow at the end. The Game Tracker showed heat in several directions so I don't know how effective it was. I guess I need more practice with it. Finally we found her about 20 yards from the arrow with the NVG's.


Congrats on the deer! It's always fun to get the first one of the year.

Man, I am behind the times on bowhunting equipment


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

After spending 2 years in Afghanistan and missing 3 hunting seasons, it's great to be back out in the woods.
Normaly we don't use all that stuff, but I wanted to try it out. The GPS helped in getting out of the swamp in the dark. The Game Tracker wasn't a lot of help at all because it was picking up a lot of heat sources. The NVG's were awsome in finding the deer and just navagating in the thick brush.
I can't wait to get out there and get another one.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Starky where were you this weekend I could have used your help.. I hit a doe really hard. I saw the arrow was sunk to the fletchings. But I was high with the shot my left to right was perfect. Anyways I dropped the doe like a bad habbit she got up and ran and I couldn't find any blood or hair or the arrow. I am still really bumed out about it.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. A string tracker would have helped a lot in that situation. I'm sold on the thing. Out to 30 yards my arrows are dead on. I don't get a shot over 30 yards on my stands anyway. If I didn't have the string tracker I'm sure my arrow would have gon all the way through and I would have had a great blood trail but you never know.


----------

